# First Entry Requirements for Independent Skilled Visa Subclass 189



## ochoksy (Jan 4, 2015)

I have recently got permanent residency with visa subclass 189 and have to make first landing by June 2015. I have a business visit planned in Jan 2015 to Singapore and intend to make first visit to Australia during the weekend (most probably 24th and 25th Jan). I wanted to know if this visit can be considered as first landing requirement of permanent residence visa grant. If not, what are compulsory formalities to be done for meeting first landing requirement?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Any entry to Australia is sufficient for the validation of the visa. You simply need to clear Immigration passport control, and that's it. There are no other formalities.


----------



## nishant190 (Jan 7, 2015)

*same situation here*

Hi... 
I too just got my pr sub class 189 and have a meeting in malaysia on the 9th of jan... the thing is I got my visa done through an agent and now they are saying that there are a lot of procedures that I must complete at first landing... like medicare, bank account and I also have to visit a government department (she claims that she doesn't have a lot of info on this, but once I pay AUD1500, their agents in Australia will fill me in on the details) and this is after I mentioned that I'm *not* looking to move to Australia now... so I'm confused as well...


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds like your agent is trying to get you to pay them for services you don't need.

You don't need to do anything during your validation trip other than simply clearing immigration and getting your passport stamped upon entry. When you eventually move, you can take care of Medicare, bank account, Tax File Number application etc. These are simple enough to do yourself. $1500 is an outrageous sum for some fairly simple paperwork.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

nishant190 said:


> Hi... I too just got my pr sub class 189 and have a meeting in malaysia on the 9th of jan... the thing is I got my visa done through an agent and now they are saying that there are a lot of procedures that I must complete at first landing... like medicare, bank account and I also have to visit a government department (she claims that she doesn't have a lot of info on this, but once I pay AUD1500, their agents in Australia will fill me in on the details) and this is after I mentioned that I'm not looking to move to Australia now... so I'm confused as well...


Nonsense. All you have to do is turn up. There are no other formalities.I'd give that agent the flick!


----------



## nishant190 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you so much for your immediate feedback... I shall now spend some quality time with my cousins there instead of doing things that I don't even need to do now! 


Maggie-May24 said:


> Sounds like your agent is trying to get you to pay them for services you don't need.
> 
> You don't need to do anything during your validation trip other than simply clearing immigration and getting your passport stamped upon entry. When you eventually move, you can take care of Medicare, bank account, Tax File Number application etc. These are simple enough to do yourself. $1500 is an outrageous sum for some fairly simple paperwork.


----------



## nishant190 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you... I shall not part with my 1500...


CCMS said:


> Nonsense. All you h ave to do is turn up. There are no other formalities.I'd give that agent the flick!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

The reason they're probably recommending those things is because new immigrants who do this within the first six weeks of their arrival in the country have an easier time as there are fewer identity documents required, etc. It's still possible to do later, just may be a little more complicated. I don't know what government department they're saying you need to see - definitely wouldn't pay $1500 for that info, though, as your PR isn't contingent on doing anything but landing in the country no later than your "Initial Entry Date."


----------



## Kirito (Jan 7, 2015)

How long does one have to stay for first landing?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Long enough to clear customs after you land. There's no requirement to stay any particular length of time.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

It is a good idea to apply for Medicare and a Tax File Number and to open a bank account on your first entry. Any Centrelink office can do the first two for you for no charge and any branch of any bank the second. To avoid issues, you will need to provide an Australian address.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You can apply for a TFN online: https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1

All you will need is your passport number and be in Australia. You will also need an Australian address that the TFN can be posted to.


----------



## ochoksy (Jan 4, 2015)

*Your First Entry Experience*



nishant190 said:


> Hi...
> I too just got my pr sub class 189 and have a meeting in malaysia on the 9th of jan... the thing is I got my visa done through an agent and now they are saying that there are a lot of procedures that I must complete at first landing... like medicare, bank account and I also have to visit a government department (she claims that she doesn't have a lot of info on this, but once I pay AUD1500, their agents in Australia will fill me in on the details) and this is after I mentioned that I'm *not* looking to move to Australia now... so I'm confused as well...


Dear Nishant,

Can you please share your first entry experience?


----------



## OmOmSplat (Aug 13, 2013)

*Cash with first entry?*

I've been granted a Permanent Subclass 189 visa. DUring my first entry, do i need to have a certain amount of money on me? Will be asked to prove that i have enough money for my stay, etc..? I plan on staying 10 days this time and was just gonna take my credit cards with me and no cash..

Thanks!


----------



## ochoksy (Jan 4, 2015)

OmOmSplat said:


> I've been granted a Permanent Subclass 189 visa. DUring my first entry, do i need to have a certain amount of money on me? Will be asked to prove that i have enough money for my stay, etc..? I plan on staying 10 days this time and was just gonna take my credit cards with me and no cash..
> 
> Thanks!


I have just completed my first entry to Australia for my 189 visa. I was not asked anything about the amount of money. As per my understanding, there is no requirement from Australian immigration or border control to have specific amount of money for the stay. However it is still suggested to keep some money for your stay.


----------



## OmOmSplat (Aug 13, 2013)

ochoksy said:


> I have just completed my first entry to Australia for my 189 visa. I was not asked anything about the amount of money. As per my understanding, there is no requirement from Australian immigration or border control to have specific amount of money for the stay. However it is still suggested to keep some money for your stay.


Awesome! Thanks a lot for the update. Congratulations on landing as well, maybe we'll run into each other over there one day


----------



## prakash.s (Dec 27, 2015)

*Additional ID's*

I might take some time to move and obtain an address. So would the process be the same as you have described? Some posts are referring to 'additional' identification documents that have to be submitted if you don't complete these formalities the first time. Can you please let me know what kind of id proofs are needed?

Thank you.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

prakash.s said:


> I might take some time to move and obtain an address. So would the process be the same as you have described? Some posts are referring to 'additional' identification documents that have to be submitted if you don't complete these formalities the first time. Can you please let me know what kind of id proofs are needed?
> 
> Thank you.


I'm not sure which post you're referring to, but the additional ID documents is probably related to opening a bank account. You usually can open one within the first 3 months with only your passport as identification, after that you need what's referred to as "100 points". If you Google "bank account 100 ID points", you'll find several hits that explain what sort of ID documents you can use towards 100 points, but it's usually things like driver's license, credit card, utilities bills, etc.


----------



## prakash.s (Dec 27, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> I'm not sure which post you're referring to, but the additional ID documents is probably related to opening a bank account. You usually can open one within the first 3 months with only your passport as identification, after that you need what's referred to as "100 points". If you Google "bank account 100 ID points", you'll find several hits that explain what sort of ID documents you can use towards 100 points, but it's usually things like driver's license, credit card, utilities bills, etc.


Thank you Maggie! This is what I was looking for. I can make an informed decision now.


----------



## mansoorb (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi, I got my 189 visas few days back. My agent said that I have to carry the following with me:

1 Employment details
2. Educational documents
3. Driving license
4. Birth certificate
5. Vaccination records

I am not sure whether I need to carry these things there. Can someone guide? Also, I have below queries:

1. What is the minimum number of days I need to spend in Australia during the first visit?
2. During my first visit, do I need to show any earnings in Australia?
3. Can I use any port of entry such as either of Perth, Melbourne, Sydney etc?
4. I am assuming all my family members also need to make an entry before 27th April 2017.
5. Anything else that I should be aware of before I travel.

Thanks


----------



## mansoorb (Dec 13, 2016)

ochoksy said:


> I have just completed my first entry to Australia for my 189 visa. I was not asked anything about the amount of money. As per my understanding, there is no requirement from Australian immigration or border control to have specific amount of money for the stay. However it is still suggested to keep some money for your stay.


I got my 189 visas few days back. Can someone guide me on below questions on my first entry?

1. What is the minimum number of days I need to spend in Australia during the first visit?
2. During my first visit, do I need to show any earnings in Australia?
3. Can I use any port of entry such as either of Perth, Melbourne, Sydney etc?
4. I am assuming all my family members also need to make an entry before 27th April 2017.
5. Anything else that I should be aware of before I travel.
6. Do I need to carry any employment, educational, Vaccination etc upon my first entry?


----------



## prakash.s (Dec 27, 2015)

Your visa grant letter is the most important document. You do not need employment details and educational documents. Vaccination records might be needed for a baby but not for adults. After all, your visa health check-up has covered that. You don't need other docs except for your driving license if you plan to rent a car.

There is no minimum stay requirement. You can enter and leave the same day if you wish. There is no need for proof of earnings too. Yes, you can use any port of entry. Your family members too might need to make an entry at the same time - just check their grant letter for the dates.

Hope it helps.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

1. What is the minimum number of days I need to spend in Australia during the first visit?

*No minimum.

2. During my first visit, do I need to show any earnings in Australia?

* No

3. Can I use any port of entry such as either of Perth, Melbourne, Sydney etc?

Yes. 
4. I am assuming all my family members also need to make an entry before 27th April 2017.

* Check their visas, but is the most likely thing.

5. Anything else that I should be aware of before I travel.

* Take a print out of your visa grant letter.

6. Do I need to carry any employment, educational, Vaccination etc upon my first entry?

* No


----------



## abg (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi All 
I got my visa 189 in October 2016, did my initial landing in Melbourne last week and I am staying for one more week. I opened a bank account, registered with Medicare, and took a CRN from centerlink but did not open any tax file number with ATO yet. I am going back to Dubai next week and I will come back to OZ to live permenently in October 2017. 

My agent in Dubai told me that I should not have registered with medicare as I am not a resident until i permemenently live in OZ. I am also confused should I take a tfn on this visit or not? I am working in Dubai so do I have to pay taxs in the coming financial year if i am not yet settelling in Australia. In this coming 9 month before coming back to Australia i will be working in Dubai with local employer there. 

Please advise.


----------



## zacshelby (Nov 2, 2017)

abg said:


> Hi All
> I got my visa 189 in October 2016, did my initial landing in Melbourne last week and I am staying for one more week. I opened a bank account, registered with Medicare, and took a CRN from centerlink but did not open any tax file number with ATO yet. I am going back to Dubai next week and I will come back to OZ to live permenently in October 2017.
> 
> My agent in Dubai told me that I should not have registered with medicare as I am not a resident until i permemenently live in OZ. I am also confused should I take a tfn on this visit or not? I am working in Dubai so do I have to pay taxs in the coming financial year if i am not yet settelling in Australia. In this coming 9 month before coming back to Australia i will be working in Dubai with local employer there.
> ...


Hey, I'm pretty much in the same situation.
I got granted the Skilled Independent 189 whilst living in Dubai. I landed in Melbourne to satisfy the "Enter before date", gonna be here for about a couple weeks before going back to Dubai. Then, plan to move to Australia permanently sometime later next year.

So, I'm not sure if I should enroll for Medicare and apply for Tax File Number (TFN) during my short stay here since I'm not moving here permanently yet.


----------

